# application santé pour ipad



## Wolodyjowski1010 (19 Avril 2018)

bonjour sur iphone j’utilise l’application Santé et je voudrais la même application pour ipad et cela n’existe pas , pourquoi ?
merci de me répondre quel raison a Apple d’avoir oublié ipad ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2018)

Bonjour

Pourquoi ne pas utiliser une application tierce ?


----------



## Wolodyjowski1010 (19 Avril 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas utiliser une application tierce ?



j.ai téléchargé une application santé elle était avec des publicités et nulle par rapport à l’application Apple Santé


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2018)

Pourquoi utiliser une application santé sur l'iPad ?


----------



## Wolodyjowski1010 (19 Avril 2018)

si mon iPhone marche plus il me reste iPad


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2018)

avez vous essayé Runtastic. ?


----------



## jemmy1989 (23 Avril 2018)

L'application santé pour ipad n’existe pas c'est parce qu'Apple ne veut pas de vos données de santé dans iCloud. C'est une question de confidentialité, de sécurité et de réglementation. Avec la mise en œuvre actuelle, les données de santé sont uniquement stockées localement sur votre appareil. Il ne va à iCloud que si vous faites une sauvegarde iCloud cryptée.


----------

